Ask HN: Does your company have plans to upgrade its Python 2 codebase? - andrewstuart
======
daveguy
Nope here too. Can you name some benefit of Python 3 over Python 2 that would
make "upgrading" the code base worthwhile? Not even google starts with
python3. They recently released their ML library, TensorFlow as Python2
without Python3 support (and Guido worked at google for 7 years -- 3 years
before the Py3 release and 4 years after!).

Over 80% of pypi downloads are still Python2. Python3 seems to be the
experimental playground with anything worthwhile ported back to the mature,
stable Python 2 codebase. There are multiple options for the future of Python
with Py2: PyPy, Cython, Conda.

Is there a killer feature for Py3? Maybe if they brought a feature worth
upgrading for like true threading, but otherwise -- no. The fact that the
company Guido worked at before and after releasing Py3 doesn't even use Py3
should be a pretty strong indication that it will not capture the mindshare
that Py2 has. Google put a lot of effort in their own language, Go, after
Guido left.

I hope that doesn't portend the fate of Python as a whole (abandonment) if
Guido continues to insist on ignoring the user focus and needs with Python 2.
I like to think he will come around and make a decent shared syntax version
(2.8, 4.0) or develop some feature that makes it worth while, but it has been
7 years so I'm not holding my breath.

------
askafriend
Nope

------
herbst
Haha. nope as well.

